# Sikes 12/23/12



## drnelson13 (Sep 25, 2012)

Well it was my birthday, so I went to red lobster with my family and my girlfriend, which was god awful, cuz I wanted grouper...they dont ever have grouper...so then I wanted mahi mahi...they were out of mahi mahi. So i was stuck with blackened rainbow trout. It was decent, but not as good as grouper:notworthy: 

Then me and her headed to Sikes, got out there around 10. We through out shrimp, and cut mullet...nothing. We moved down to the end cuz I am superstitious with fishing and only have ever had runs at the end. We move down...nothing. I have basically given up on catching anything, and so it turns into just a hangout session with her and having a good time.

She tells me hey, let's go like 5 more minutes. So I say okay, I'll spend as much time with her as I can. So we're just in the middle of a conversation, at 2 am, and she's talking, then out of nowhere ZZZZZZZZZZZZ goes my rod. I immediately jump up and am down there in half a second. I let him take it for a little and then BOOM...set the hook on that big guy. I immediately gave her the rod so she could catch him and after about 2 minutes she's done. She handed me the rod and I turned the drag down just to let him be able to run a little easier and make it more fun of a fight. 

He takes off like a bat out of hell when I loosened it, so I had to tighten it just a tad. Well he does not slow down, he runs under the bridge and my line starts rubbing on the pilings. Well I was not losing this guy and started running to the pilon to get it off. Then I reel as hard as possible so he didn't rub it again. Get him up, 42" hoss. Get a successful release, he swam off immediately, and we headed on home.

Finally ended the bad luck streak on Sikes. She may just be my lucky charm!:thumbup:


----------



## drnelson13 (Sep 25, 2012)

Picture doesn't seem to be showing up...here's a link

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/members/drnelson13-22870/albums/2013/5549-42-red-off-bob-sikes/


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Quality and patience paid off for ya!
Catch 'em up.


----------



## drnelson13 (Sep 25, 2012)

It definitely did, well worth it! I love catching reds, it's just about all I ever go for. Reds and sharks hahaha. Except like all the pelagic fish, all those are fun haha


----------

